# Cynthia's meds



## Guest (Oct 24, 2004)

in 16 months, I have tried : (MANY!!) I am a bit shy of this. 

1-Celexa (8 weeks) : didn,t affect DP/DR, creted obsessions, insomnia
2-Zoloft 25 mg (5 weeks) : helped depression, made DP worse, DR. Helped to sleep.
3-Effexor (1 week). Stopped. Exacerbated DR, DP, nervousness, dilated pupils, insomnia, argh.
4-Remeron (a few days) : had trouble to breathe, dilated pupils, it was not for me.
5-Xanax : helped anxiety and dr for 1 hour, after, create confusion.
6-Klonopin : help anxiety, panick attacks, DP, DR (a little). The only one I take when I am in a really bad shape. I trust it
7-Ativan : not a good med for me!
8-Valium , Librium, Tranxene : they made me very confused and dp. Confused in a bad way.
9-Paxil 20 mg: (3 months) helped a bit DR, help obsessions, DP. Doesn't help insomnia, headaches.
10-Imovane (sleep pill) : marvelous when I take it, I feel so good, sleep so well, but the morning after I sleep all day and cry. 
11-Trazadone (1 time) : had trouble to breathe, palpitations.
12-Anafranil (a couple of days) : helped to sleep, helped anxiety, stopped because I was scared of future side effects.

Cyn xxx


----------



## terri* (Aug 17, 2004)

Just wanted to say, Cynthia, your med list and mine look a lot alike. I do believe I have even tried more! Totally agree on the ativan...it was from hell for me.

Stick with it, Girlie. Something will click. Oh yeah, and I never stayed on ones if they made me do pojectile vomiting, have increased dr or headaches. Screw that "just give it a little time" approach. Of course, that is my own particular opinion.

Now I am on 1.5 mg's Klonopin and 1/4 of a 10 mg lexapro. Never could get past 1/2 of a 5 of the lexapro. Incredibly at this point I am pretty stable...except when I go crazy ! 

Best wishes on finding something that is just right for you.
terri*


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2004)

i really like aderol...I mean REALLY like it!


----------

